# Villa Hills, Kentucky OIS. "A routine traffic stop"



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Villa Hills, Kentucky — On Feb. 20, Randall Lockaby, 57, pulled a gun on officers after he was stopped for a traffic violation on I-71 South, according to Kentucky State Police. Officer Jacob Bolton pulled over Randall Lockaby, 57, of Manchester, Kentucky on Feb. 2 for speeding. Officer Sean Dooley arrived as backup. As Officer Bolton works on the paperwork, Officer Dooley speaks to Lockaby in the pickup truck. Dooley tells Lockaby he seems nervous and asks for consent to search the truck. As Lockaby steps out of the truck, he's seen on Dooley's body cam pulling out a gun. Officers then fired shots which struck Lockaby, who was transported to St. Elizabeth in Florence and later died. Neither officer was injured. The actions of the officers were lawful and in self-defense. Neither officer will face any charges and the case is closed according to Commonwealth Attorney Rob Sanders.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Cover officer was on his game! Nice draw and hits on target. Would be interested to see what he was hiding, the interdiction guys know their shit.


----------

